# Duck Call Question



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im tierd of randomly picking duck calls off the shelf and bringing them home only to be disapointed. so i was just wondering if anyone had any pointers. what would you say is the best mallard call for less than 30 dollars that you have ever used. thanks.


----------



## diverdown (Sep 13, 2003)

Yentzen---By Sure-Shot is a very good call


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Hunter Specialties/John Spotts...

I have calls from $20.00 t0 $200.00 and these are the best calls I own. That is saying a lot since I have a rare Fruitjuice Taylor with an extra open water insert.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

echo poly sr or winglock walnut poly sr which is almost the same


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I love my Primos Phat Lady. Hell of a good call for $25


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Boy do I like my new Buck Gardner Calls! The Double Nasty II is awesome.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Diver- For what it is worth, I have used a Yentzen double reed forever it seems like. Great call, easy to use and rarely freezes up or sticks. Being from Central Illinois we all have OLT calls down here since they are a local and a nationally know maker of good calls. My OLT wooden double reed is a good call but not as easy to use as the Yentzen. I have bought the expensive calls like all of us do, but for the money I will continue to use and buy Yentzen calls. 
You know this site is really great. I just wish we had somthing here similar, but selfish people in Illinois don't want to share anything unless it has a price tag attached to it. Nodak and Chris H keep up the good work.

Sid


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

yea i do like my Big Guys Best Widowmaker and my Rich-N-Tone.... wait.... those are all $130++ calls oppsss..... but refering back to when i first started i used a primos wench and i seemed to like that but never had the volume that i needed so i got a Widowmaker and i can echo lakes, so thats my 'attention' call but i wanted a softer call for wooded area that i didnt want to echo so i got an RNT... next call in my sc(+)pe is another RNT or BGB Smoke N' Double. As for those buck gardners the only thing those are good for are butt plugs cuz they stick wayyy to much and sound like a kazoo

lata, 2d

PS. just head to Cabelas and blow them all they dont care if u open packages to try them


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I personally like single reeds. They have range and volume a double reed doesn't have. If you want a call that can sing and try to do some fancy Stuttgart stuff on, go with a single reed...Primos PHAT lady is a good one and cheap. If all you want to do is make a quack and have enough stuff to kill ducks a double reed will suit you just fine and the Timber wench will work.

Or you can invest the $120-130 on an acrylic that will sound better and last forever instead of buying a $20-30 call every year. There are a lot of good calls out there and more than likely if you sound like crap, it isn't the call it's the person operating the call. There isn't a call that will make a bad caller sound good...practice pays off. Good callers aren't good because of their call, they're good because they practice their ***** off.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

> There isn't a call that will make a bad caller sound good...practice pays off. Good callers aren't good because of their call, they're good because they practice their a$$es off.


lol, right on i kno that feeling well. I think ive ****** off everyone within a couple mile radius of my house. And a little more on the primos my wench you couldnt pull the reed out of it and the 'plastic' cracked on it and air leaked thru it, making it one of those calls that happen to fall over the boat.... that was after 2 years of use. then i happen to stop by Cabelas and blew a couple in the case, bad idea. You'll notice on those ur speed, volume and tone increase dramatically. It seems to me the calls that the expensive just flow easy and thats what got me hooked.

lata, 2d


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

go to a place that you can test a call such as scheels, cabelas, etc and pick one out that best fits your needs.


----------

